# Enjoyed this Form and Humor it provided for a few yrs ....now I'll get my ft wet



## PsmacCap52 (May 19, 2018)

There are a few groups more sarcastic than sailors. And I certainly enjoyed some of the kibitzing.

So now I'll ask a few silly questions and see your silly responses. I own CS 27 and a CS 22. And I've always had trouble sailing them both at the same time. The wiring issue of the Cs has a lot to be desired.

I was interested in the one person's comment that they spent a hundred hours completely rewiring the boat I believe that was a 33 or 36 that's a major accomplishment especially after everything has been built. I was just wondering if you were shorter than 5 foot to do all that work.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the highest paid part time employees at Bradford's in Lauderdale was a midget. He could get into places where no adult could. He wasn't particularly skilled at any particular trade, but could turn a wrench, drill a hole or make an electrical connection just fine.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PsmacCap52 said:


> ..... I own CS 27 and a CS 22. And I've always had trouble sailing them both at the same time.....


Welcome aboard!

I can imagine sailing any two boats at the same time would be challenging. You must share some stories of the attempts.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

At least CS boats are worth rewiring.
Too bad that Flores man went extinct some time ago. Barely over 3' tall they were - alas! - perfect snack size for the hungry **** sapiens, who could not see the future potential of these munchkins in boat refurbishing. Pity.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Capta

This is friendly advice, not criticism. I don't think that little people like the 'm' word, and I am sure that they consider themselves adult.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

So true... dropping the m-bomb on wee people is harsh and uncool.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

More PC crap!!!!!!!!!

Working on boats is a form of Eastern exercise ritual called 'Boat Yoga'. You don't need a Yoagie, Lululemon tights, and a mat if you've got a boat and work on it.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

paulinnanaimo said:


> Capta
> 
> This is friendly advice, not criticism. I don't think that little people like the 'm' word, and I am sure that they consider themselves adult.


How and why did the "M" word become taboo? Sorry, but I see no sense to that at all. Wee people are the things of myth and legend, not a term I'd consider respectful to a real person.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

PsmacCap52 said:


> I own CS 27 and a CS 22. And I've always had trouble sailing them both at the same time.


Newbee


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Ask Wee Man for help with the repair.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Capta

I made no reference to 'wee' people, I said little people. I am not going to argue about the word midget, it appears to be a complicated issue which I am not qualified to advise on. I would suggest that you do a little research of your own. As is often the case, there is a lot of history and a lot of disagreement.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Historically there were midgets(normal proportions) and dwarfs in the medical literature. Now specific etiologic terms are preferred and perhaps more informative. In the professional setting with this and other potentially sensitive issues think it best to simply ask how the person wishes you to use language and follow their lead or wishes. I find it leads to some strange discussions like when using pronouns of one gender but nouns of another. 
Still sticks and stones and WORDS hurt. Most often the one using them by creating internal bias not allowing them to experience the worth of the person demeaned. My wife is under 5’. I see some initially discount her only to be quite surprised at her intellectual and human stature with further exposure to her presence.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

PsmacCap52 said:


> I was interested in the one person's comment that they spent a hundred hours completely rewiring the boat I believe that was a 33 or 36 that's a major accomplishment especially after everything has been built. I was just wondering if you were shorter than 5 foot to do all that work.


That might have been me. I spent probably at least 100 hours rewiring my 1972 Ericson 32. I am 5'10" or was before I started the project. It could have been done much faster but I was learning as I went and was also coming out of a major illness so was not in top form. The rewiring project was part of my therapy.

I think the task is proportional to the boats size and complexity. Even a full sized man could do the 22 foot boat in a day or two. Unless the 27 has an inboard engine it should not be much harder. Once rewired the sailing the two boats simultaneous will be much easier.


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

capta said:


> How and why did the "M" word become taboo? Sorry, but I see no sense to that at all. Wee people are the things of myth and legend, not a term I'd consider respectful to a real person.


It's a label. Labels when used to describe another human being are alienating. It's hurtful, As hurtful as saying that a person with smaller stature than you is not an adult.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

It's sad that after more than 200 years the preferred simple term for politely referring to a person, creature, plant, product, etc of normal proportions but an extremely diminutive physical stature has been twisted by a select few into an insult. Runt and scrub were the more insulting terms hurled at midgets not impacted with dwarfism and it associated potentially crippling debilitation's.

Some have done the same with other common polite terms. Now you can have people go off on you if you say something as benign as you have a recipe for a moist cake because it has a perverse sexual connotation making you wonder if they have been watching way too much Internet Pornography.

On the other hand people will accept crude and vulgar speech with implied or explicitly gross profanity as an acceptable method of emphasizing their statements.

What's next, will "Hi, how are you" be perverted from a common respectful greeting into an unacceptably rude and insulting invasion of privacy? If this keeps up all words will become potentially offensive to someone regardless of the context and people will have to stop writing and speaking since it will be impossible to track who will take great offense to what.

On re-wiring a boat or working in other confined spaces I will enlist the aid of my nieces husband or his father who come from a family of short normally proportioned people who are on average 4' 6" to 5' 2" tall. They have to buy their clothes and shoes from the boy or girls departments even when adults which greatly limits their choices however at least there is the option for the ladies to more easily find some items for petites that are more suitable to adults in a business environment. Myself I have the opposite problem taking a size 50 jacket with a 37" sleeve but a 36" waist on the pants with a 30" or 31" inseam however I won't be insulted unless referred to as a Gargantua, Orangutang, Yetti overtly hurled as an insult.

Sailing two boats at the same time is something I would like to see, please post a picture of that.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Typical of a sailing forum: turning a simple thread about sailing 2 boats at the same time into 3,000 posts about something totally different.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Typical of a sailing forum: turning a simple thread about sailing 2 boats at the same time into 3,000 posts about something totally different.


The original post opened with the topic of Sarcasm, Kibitzing, Silly Questions and Silly Responses leading to a question on the difficult of sailing two boats at the same time with an additional query about wiring. Don't see how the now seventeen posts have failed to meet that criteria. Perhaps I somehow missed the other 2,983 posts. Hey, I'm treating you like family with a little levity thrown in.


----------



## KayakerChuck (May 4, 2017)

100 hours to re-wire a sailboat?

I did mine in 3. Do you guys make a trip to the hardware store for every wire, every connector?


Sure, "Elemental" is only a 22 O'Day with maybe 5 circuits. Let's say one circuit for every 5' of length. So, you guys with 30 some foot boats should have about 6 or 7 circuits. The boat is BIGGER, so access to everything should be easier, right?





;-)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SeaStar58 said:


> It's sad that after more than 200 years the preferred simple term for politely referring to a person, creature, plant, product, etc of normal proportions but an extremely diminutive physical stature has been twisted by a select few into an insult. Runt and scrub were the more insulting terms hurled at midgets not impacted with dwarfism and it associated potentially crippling debilitation's.
> 
> Some have done the same with other common polite terms. Now you can have people go off on you if you say something as benign as you have a recipe for a moist cake because it has a perverse sexual connotation making you wonder if they have been watching way too much Internet Pornography.
> 
> ...


This discussion on this thread had me so angry I felt I couldn't respond civilly, so I decided to just bow out. Thank you for posting what I couldn't find the words to say with civility.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

I merely pointed out capta that your post was insulting and hurtful to thousands of people. Ignorance might be an excuse the first time but now that you have been enlightened you should be changing your attitude, instead, you are doubling down and fuming in silence.

SeaStar58's long posts usually contain some helpful advice or information, I think #58 was pretty much a lot of nonsense.

As is often the case, some Sailnet members can not accept that they might be wrong, and admitting to it seems impossible.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

paulinnanaimo said:


> I merely pointed out capta that your post was insulting and hurtful to thousands of people.


How many times you gonna say the same thing? I heard you the first time and I don't have to agree or like your "politically correct" BS. 
Of the "thousands of people" with dwarfism my post may have insulted or hurt here on sailnet, why has not a single one spoken up? Now there's an opinion I would respect, on this subject.
When I do next encounter someone with dwarfism, I'll ask him/her how they feel about the word midget, just as I did with a number of American Indians, all of whom thought the term "native American" distasteful. They were proud to be Indians and didn't approve of some Lilly white, politically motivated person in Washington trying to change their self image.


----------



## joebeach (Aug 16, 2011)

Of course, pauli, any smug, arrogant, profoundly obnoxious, and - dare I say it - "hurtful" condescension could never be said of YOUR point of view. That's impossible, as YOU are self-referentially "enlightened" and therefore ineluctably entitled to scold and to school-marm anyone displaying such "ignorance," as may be conclusively determined in your enlightened opinion. And as all ye enlightened know, words mean so much more than actions, and it has been ever thus.

Sarcasm intended, for the mental midgets among us. 

Regardless of any response/s or attempt or lack thereof, this will be my last post in this thread. Because clearly, nothing more need be said of such enlightenment as we have all here witnessed.

On other, better, and more relevant subjects, good luck to the OP in his rewiring project/s, and a tip of the cap to his audacious attempts to sail two boats at once, lol.


----------

